# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  με εγκατελειψε ο αγαπημενος μου

## Danay1997

εδω και 2 χρονια,εχω σχεση με ενα παιδι που πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη.
προσφατα με εγκατελειψε,
και εκοψε τις συνδεσεις κινητου που ειχα δικες του ,με διεγραψε απο παντου και με χωρισε με ενα σμς.νομιζω πως βιωνει ενα επεισοδιο.κατερρευσε ο κοσμος γυρω μου ξανα.αυτο εχει γινει το ιδιο αρκετα σοβαρα εδω και 18 μηνες περιπου;σος σας παρακαλω συμβουλεψτε με.
ειστε η τελευταια μου ελπιδα.

----------


## Danay1997

σας παρακαλω πολυ βοηθηστε με.σας παρακαλω . :Frown:

----------


## Danay1997

ειπε και καλα οτι με αγαπαει και ταυτοχρονα οτι δεν με εμπιστευεται πλεον.το προβλημα ειναι οτι ποτε δεν τον απατησα ουτε ποτε τον κοροιδευα.τον αγαπω πολυ.

----------


## Danay1997

απαντηστε καποιος σας ικετευω.

----------


## Molostroi

relax!! kapios 8a sou apantisei , tora den exw ton xrono egw..

----------


## deleted-member-06-05-2016

Πρώτα-πρώτα να προσπαθήσεις λιγάκι, όσο μπορείς και γίνετε, να επανακτίσεις την ηρεμία και ησυχία που είχες μέσα σου πριν την διακοπή της επαφής σας με τον άνθρωπό σου. Κατόπιν, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά σε ποιά θέση βρίσκεσαι και δεν σφάλλω, να σκεφτείς πως δεν έχεις κάτι πρακτικά διαθέσιμο στην ευχέρεια σου ώστε με αυτό να προσπαθήσεις να διορθώσεις την κατάσταση, δεν εννοώ να την αποδεχτείς ως έχει και να παραιτηθείς, μα να κατανοήσεις πως το καλύτερο που μπορείς τις στιγμές αυτές να κάνεις είναι υπομονή και εγκαρτέριση με την ελπίδα να περάσει σύντομα το επεισόδιο με την υγεία του ο άνθρωπός σου και με την λιγότερη δυνατή ταλαιπωρία, ή αν άλλες βασανιστικές παρανοήσεις και παρερμηνείες τον έσμπρωξαν στην απόφαση του χωρισμού, να ευελπιστείς πως αργά ή γρήγοτα θα βρεθεί κάποιος τρόπος ώστε να ξεκαθαρίσει ο άνθρωπός σου και κατανοήσει τις εσφαλμένες εκτιμήσεις ή λάθος εντυπώσεις οι οποίες τον οδήγησαν στην απόφασή του, οπότε εάν δεν υπάρχουν ανασταλτικοί παράγοντες στην μέση που λίγο ή πολύ θα τον δυσκολεύουν ή εμποδίζουν, όπως λόγου χάριν να περάσατε κρίσιμα περιστατικά που διατάραξαν τις ισορροπίες στη σχέση σας ή με άλλους τρόπους πλησιάσατε κινδύνους χωρισμού, άμεσα να οδηγηθεί να πάρει την πρωτοβουλία για να σε πλησιάσει. Δεν νομίζω, και μακάρι να σφάλλω, να μπορεί να γίνετε να αποκατασταθούν τα πράγματα με άλλο συντομότερο τρόπο.

Φυσικά μέσα σε όλα αυτά, κι αν είσαι από τους τυχερούς εκείνους προνομιούχους της ζωής που έχουν πίστη στον Θεό και την αγάπη Του, να προσεύχεσαι και να Του ζητάς να διευκολύνει όσο περισσότερο γίνετε την κρίση υγείας του αγαπημένου σου, και σύντομα αβλαβή και με την λιγότερη δυνατή ταλαιπωρία να τον οδηγήσει κοντά σου.

Αυτά τα λίγα έχω να σου πω, και όσο μπορείς κάνε κουράγιο και δείξε δύναμη και υπομονή στο μαρτύριο που περνάς.

Καλή Δύναμη.

----------


## beth11

Δανάη, σε καταλαβαίνω, στεναχωριέσαι πολύ, λυπάσαι, θλίβεσαι...Όλα είναι λογικά...και καλό είναι , όπως θέλουμε να ζούμε τις χαρές μας, έτσι να ζούμε και τις λύπες μας.Έχεις σκεφτεί... το κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό; Δεν ξέρεις τι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί στο μέλλον...Βέβαια εσύ τον αγαπάς, και αυτό είναι προς τιμήν σου...Έχεις τα κότσια να βρίσκεσαι στη θέση τού να χρειάζεται να αποδεικνύεις συνεχώς ότι ...δεν είσαι ελέφαντας; ότι δεν τον απατάς (κοινή κατάσταση μάλλον στη διπολική η ζήλεια και η καχυποψία -άνευ λόγου και αιτίας-.Σου μιλάω από προσωπική εμπειρία...Κι έτσι μετά από αμέτρητες προσπάθειες ετών πολλών να βοηθήσω...διαπίστωσα ότι αυτός δεν ήθελε να βοηθηθεί...δεν ήθελε να αποδεχτεί το πρόβλημά του.Αντίθετα τα έριχνε όλα σε μένα...με κατηγορούσε, χρησιμοποιούσε λεκτική βία, συναισθηματικούς εκβιασμούς και προπαντός χειριστική συμπεριφορά.Απ΄ότι καταλαβαίνεις ήταν θέμα χρόνου να φύγω, γιατί δεν άντεχα άλλο .Βέβαια πονάω..πονάω πολύ... και τον αγαπάω , όμως έτσι έπρεπε να γίνει...για να μπορέσω να αναπνεύσω κι εγώ..και εκείνος μήπως και καταφέρει να δει την πραγματικότητά του...Είσαι δυνατή και το ξέρεις.

----------


## Danay1997

> Δανάη, σε καταλαβαίνω, στεναχωριέσαι πολύ, λυπάσαι, θλίβεσαι...Όλα είναι λογικά...και καλό είναι , όπως θέλουμε να ζούμε τις χαρές μας, έτσι να ζούμε και τις λύπες μας.Έχεις σκεφτεί... το κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό; Δεν ξέρεις τι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί στο μέλλον...Βέβαια εσύ τον αγαπάς, και αυτό είναι προς τιμήν σου...Έχεις τα κότσια να βρίσκεσαι στη θέση τού να χρειάζεται να αποδεικνύεις συνεχώς ότι ...δεν είσαι ελέφαντας; ότι δεν τον απατάς (κοινή κατάσταση μάλλον στη διπολική η ζήλεια και η καχυποψία -άνευ λόγου και αιτίας-.Σου μιλάω από προσωπική εμπειρία...Κι έτσι μετά από αμέτρητες προσπάθειες ετών πολλών να βοηθήσω...διαπίστωσα ότι αυτός δεν ήθελε να βοηθηθεί...δεν ήθελε να αποδεχτεί το πρόβλημά του.Αντίθετα τα έριχνε όλα σε μένα...με κατηγορούσε, χρησιμοποιούσε λεκτική βία, συναισθηματικούς εκβιασμούς και προπαντός χειριστική συμπεριφορά.Απ΄ότι καταλαβαίνεις ήταν θέμα χρόνου να φύγω, γιατί δεν άντεχα άλλο .Βέβαια πονάω..πονάω πολύ... και τον αγαπάω , όμως έτσι έπρεπε να γίνει...για να μπορέσω να αναπνεύσω κι εγώ..και εκείνος μήπως και καταφέρει να δει την πραγματικότητά του...Είσαι δυνατή και το ξέρεις.


πες μου πολυ σοβαρα .σε ευχαριστω πολυ πρωτα απο ολα,για την ανταποκριση.αυτος κατηγορουσε εσενα για ολα;εμενα ναι συνεχεια ,και οτι τον απαταω με πολλους και τετοια.
οτι δεν τον προσεχα και οτι τον κοροιδευα,καταφερε ποτε να δει την αληθεια;δηλαδη ποσο τον αγαπουσες;διαρκουσαν καιρο οι κρισεις;

----------


## Danay1997

> Πρώτα-πρώτα να προσπαθήσεις λιγάκι, όσο μπορείς και γίνετε, να επανακτίσεις την ηρεμία και ησυχία που είχες μέσα σου πριν την διακοπή της επαφής σας με τον άνθρωπό σου. Κατόπιν, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά σε ποιά θέση βρίσκεσαι και δεν σφάλλω, να σκεφτείς πως δεν έχεις κάτι πρακτικά διαθέσιμο στην ευχέρεια σου ώστε με αυτό να προσπαθήσεις να διορθώσεις την κατάσταση, δεν εννοώ να την αποδεχτείς ως έχει και να παραιτηθείς, μα να κατανοήσεις πως το καλύτερο που μπορείς τις στιγμές αυτές να κάνεις είναι υπομονή και εγκαρτέριση με την ελπίδα να περάσει σύντομα το επεισόδιο με την υγεία του ο άνθρωπός σου και με την λιγότερη δυνατή ταλαιπωρία, ή αν άλλες βασανιστικές παρανοήσεις και παρερμηνείες τον έσμπρωξαν στην απόφαση του χωρισμού, να ευελπιστείς πως αργά ή γρήγοτα θα βρεθεί κάποιος τρόπος ώστε να ξεκαθαρίσει ο άνθρωπός σου και κατανοήσει τις εσφαλμένες εκτιμήσεις ή λάθος εντυπώσεις οι οποίες τον οδήγησαν στην απόφασή του, οπότε εάν δεν υπάρχουν ανασταλτικοί παράγοντες στην μέση που λίγο ή πολύ θα τον δυσκολεύουν ή εμποδίζουν, όπως λόγου χάριν να περάσατε κρίσιμα περιστατικά που διατάραξαν τις ισορροπίες στη σχέση σας ή με άλλους τρόπους πλησιάσατε κινδύνους χωρισμού, άμεσα να οδηγηθεί να πάρει την πρωτοβουλία για να σε πλησιάσει. Δεν νομίζω, και μακάρι να σφάλλω, να μπορεί να γίνετε να αποκατασταθούν τα πράγματα με άλλο συντομότερο τρόπο.
> 
> Φυσικά μέσα σε όλα αυτά, κι αν είσαι από τους τυχερούς εκείνους προνομιούχους της ζωής που έχουν πίστη στον Θεό και την αγάπη Του, να προσεύχεσαι και να Του ζητάς να διευκολύνει όσο περισσότερο γίνετε την κρίση υγείας του αγαπημένου σου, και σύντομα αβλαβή και με την λιγότερη δυνατή ταλαιπωρία να τον οδηγήσει κοντά σου.
> 
> Αυτά τα λίγα έχω να σου πω, και όσο μπορείς κάνε κουράγιο και δείξε δύναμη και υπομονή στο μαρτύριο που περνάς.
> 
> Καλή Δύναμη.


ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σας να σας εχει παντα ο Θεος καλα.παντα προσευχομαι και προσευχομουν .

----------


## beth11

Ναι, Δανάη, με κατηγορούσε, με έβριζε,με μείωνε, και εγώ....τα δεχόμουν και τον δικαιολογούσα...κάθε φορά με αγάπη ,έλεγα δεν πειράζει μπόρα είναι ,θαπεράσει.Να σκεφτείς, ότι είμαστε παντρεμένοι και έχουμε και τρία παιδιά, ενήλικα πια.Κατάλαβα ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα, όταν εξέφρασα κάποια φορά την αντίθεση μου για ένα θέμα σοβαρό....Και εκεί έγιναν χοντρές φασαρίες, θυμοί, εκβιασμοί....και δε συμμαζεύεται.Αυτό πριν από τρία χρόνια...οπότε διαγνώσθηκε διπολική διαταραχή...αλλά δεν ήταν ποτέ συνεπής στη θεραπεία του...και έτσι υποτροπίαζε...δεν γίνεται τίποτα ..προς το παρόν.έχω απογοητευτεί.το μόνο που κάνω είναι να προσεύχομαι ο Θεός να τον βοηθήσει να καταλάβει...να νιώσει..έστω και τώρα πια μόνος...Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι πολύ πικρό αυτό το ποτήρι...αλλά παιζόταν η ύπαρξή μου, η ισορροπία μου η ψυχική και η συναισθηματική...Ο Θεός να τον βοηθήσει!!!!γιατί απ΄ότι φαίνεται εγώ δεν μπορούσα, άλλωστε δεν είμαι και ειδικός...και ως σύντροφος θα πρέπει και να εισπράττεις...αλλιώς διαλύεσαι... 
όσο για τη διάρκεια των κρίσεων...ήταν διαρκείας....πολλών μηνών (9 μηνες..και βάλε)κα πάντα κάτι έβρισκε για να θυμώνει, να καυγαδίζει, να σπαταλά...να με απομονώνει από το περίγυρό μου,,,τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους...τους συναδέλφους μου...ποντάροντας στο ότι δεν θα τον ξεμπροστιάσω, δεν θα τον εκθέσω....Είναι δικό του θέμα και αφου δε θέλει τη δική μου βοήθεια,πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει τα επακόλουθα....Δε γίνεται να τα έχουμε όλα δικά μας...Στη σχέση την ερωτική υπάρχει δίνω αλλά και παίρνω.Αν δεν υπάρχει το ένα από τα δύο, τότε σχέση δεν υφίσταται.

----------


## beth11

δεσ και αυτό :http://www.psynet.gr/index.php?optio...56:-&Itemid=26

----------


## Danay1997

> Ναι, Δανάη, με κατηγορούσε, με έβριζε,με μείωνε, και εγώ....τα δεχόμουν και τον δικαιολογούσα...κάθε φορά με αγάπη ,έλεγα δεν πειράζει μπόρα είναι ,θαπεράσει.Να σκεφτείς, ότι είμαστε παντρεμένοι και έχουμε και τρία παιδιά, ενήλικα πια.Κατάλαβα ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα, όταν εξέφρασα κάποια φορά την αντίθεση μου για ένα θέμα σοβαρό....Και εκεί έγιναν χοντρές φασαρίες, θυμοί, εκβιασμοί....και δε συμμαζεύεται.Αυτό πριν από τρία χρόνια...οπότε διαγνώσθηκε διπολική διαταραχή...αλλά δεν ήταν ποτέ συνεπής στη θεραπεία του...και έτσι υποτροπίαζε...δεν γίνεται τίποτα ..προς το παρόν.έχω απογοητευτεί.το μόνο που κάνω είναι να προσεύχομαι ο Θεός να τον βοηθήσει να καταλάβει...να νιώσει..έστω και τώρα πια μόνος...Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι πολύ πικρό αυτό το ποτήρι...αλλά παιζόταν η ύπαρξή μου, η ισορροπία μου η ψυχική και η συναισθηματική...Ο Θεός να τον βοηθήσει!!!!γιατί απ΄ότι φαίνεται εγώ δεν μπορούσα, άλλωστε δεν είμαι και ειδικός...και ως σύντροφος θα πρέπει και να εισπράττεις...αλλιώς διαλύεσαι... 
> όσο για τη διάρκεια των κρίσεων...ήταν διαρκείας....πολλών μηνών (9 μηνες..και βάλε)κα πάντα κάτι έβρισκε για να θυμώνει, να καυγαδίζει, να σπαταλά...να με απομονώνει από το περίγυρό μου,,,τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους...τους συναδέλφους μου...ποντάροντας στο ότι δεν θα τον ξεμπροστιάσω, δεν θα τον εκθέσω....Είναι δικό του θέμα και αφου δε θέλει τη δική μου βοήθεια,πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει τα επακόλουθα....Δε γίνεται να τα έχουμε όλα δικά μας...Στη σχέση την ερωτική υπάρχει δίνω αλλά και παίρνω.Αν δεν υπάρχει το ένα από τα δύο, τότε σχέση δεν υφίσταται.


νομιζω οτι ακουω τον εαυτο μου,καταλαβες οτι μπορει και να σε απατουσε κιολας;

----------


## kerasi

2 χρονια τι κανετε? Γιατι δεν κανετε κατι να γινει καλα?

----------


## Danay1997

παιρνει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη αλλα νομιζω εχει υποτροπιασει τωρα.σας παρακαλω πολυ σημερα ειμαι αρκετα χειροτερα βεβαια την παλευω λιγο ακομη.

----------


## kerasi

Δαναη ενα ατομο που πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη ή αντιμετωπιζει εν γενει αλλου ειδους σοβαρα ψυχολογικα προβληματα, δεν ειναι σε θεση να συναψει μια αρμονικη εν δυναμει σχεση. Πρεπει πρωτα να γινει καλα και μετα. Για ποιο λογο λοιπον εκανες σχεση με ενα ατομο που δεν ειναι ετοιμο ακομα? 2 χρονια τι κανετε? Παιζεται τις κουμπαρες? Επασχε απο πριν απο διπολικη ή το παθε μετα στην πορεια? 

Αν και να σου πω την αληθεια, εγω υποψιαζομαι οτι δεν τα κανει αυτα λογω διπολικης (αν οντως εχει) αλλα ειναι μια δικαιολογια για να αποδωσεις το φερσιμο του οτι και καλα επαθε καποιο επεισοδια, καποια κριση ας πουμε, ενω αν δεν ηταν η διπολικη θα ειμασταν μια χαρα μαζι ως το τελειο ζευγαρι. Εγω νομιζω οτι γουσταρεις το δραμα, γουσταρεις να τρως δρακο αμασητο, γουσταρεις να αποδιδεις σε εξωγενη αιτια την κατασταση και να ρωτας αν ειναι οριακη και αν ειναι διπολικη και ποσο διαρκουν οι κρισεις, εγινες σουπερ δεδομενη, οταν σε παταγε ελεγες κι ευχαριστω και αλλα παρομοια. Παρε τη βιβλιογραφια να δεις ποσο διαρκουν οι κρισεις και μετρα απο σημερα 10 ιανουαριου μεχρι τη ληξη και θα εισαστε κομπλε. Τεσπα εισαι μικρη στην ηλικια και σε δικαιολογω. Εχεις υποστει ολες τις κλασσικες υποτιμητικες συμπεριφορες και λες κι ευχαριστω. Ο καθενας λοιπον οπως στρωσει κοιμαται λενε στο χωριο μου οποτε οταν καποιος σου φερεται ασχημα πρεπει να τον διδαξεις στελνοντας τον πακετο στη μανα του και οχι να παραπονιεσαι οτι φταιει η κριση, φταινε οι φιλοι που του βαζουν λογια κ οι γονεις, φταει που ειχε ασχημα παιδικα χρονια, φταει εκεινο φταει το αλλο φταει κ ο χατζηπετρης. Οι ανθρωποι ειναι σαν τα σκυλακια του pavlov. Οπως τους χτυπας χορευουν. Οσο βλεπουν οτι τους παιρνει σου ριχνουν στο κεφαλι. Κατι οπως γινεται και με τα πολιτικα αφου δεν αντιδρουμε ως λαος τρωμε τα μυρια οσα ενω ιδιωτικα στις παρεες ολο κλαιγομαστε τι κατασταση ειναι αυτη και απορουμε. 

Αντε λοιπον, κανε το σταυρο σου που σε εσβησε απο ολα τα μεσα κινητα και ακινητα, εισαι τυχερη σου μπηκε η νεα χρονια με ενα απροσμενο δωρο και ανοιξε τις κεραιες σου στα εκατονταδες αγορια που κυκλοφορουν γυρω σου, ωστε να οικοδομησεις μια ανταποδοτικη μεστη σχεση, οπως την εχεις οραματιστει. Αν σ αρεσει το δραμα ειναι δικαιωμα σου, μεινε και κανε διατριβη στη διπολικη. Αλλωστε και μαζι να ειστε το φανταζομαι το μελλον σας κ το πως θα περνατε. Και σ αυτο δε θα φταει μονο η διπολικη. Ξερω φυσικα οτι αγαπας και δε θα σου αρεσουν αυτα που σου γραψα αλλα στη ζωη πρεπει να βρισκουμε τη δυναμη να προστατευουμε τον εαυτο μας γτ αν περιμενουμε απ τους αλλους κλαφτα χαραλαμπε και να μη στερουμε τη δυνατοτητα και τις ευκαιριες να περνουσαμε καλυτερα, διοτι οπως λεει και το τραγουδι δευτερη ζωη δεν εχει. Πραγματικα με ολα αυτα τα σχεδια που εκανε τωρα ενω εσυ ησουν σωστη, πως πιστευεις θα ηταν παρακατω η συνεχεια? Γιατι ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι σαν να ειχατε την τελεια σχεση, να ειναι το τελειο ατομο και ενα πρωι επαθε την κριση λογω διπολικης και εκανε ολα αυτα τα σχεδια. Ναι το βρηκες βρε, η διπολικη φταιει. Κοιτα οπου βλεπεις εκκλησια να μπαινεις μεσα και να αναβεις καμμια λαμπαδα και να δοξαζεις το θεο που την ειδε ετσι αντι να σου γινει κανενας στολκερ κ αντε να ξεμπλεκεις μετα.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

χεστήκαμε που σ' εγκατέλειψε ο αγαπημένος σου Δανάη....μουαχαχαχα

----------


## Danay1997

εχω μαθει να δεχομαι ολες τις κριτικες καλες και κακες.
σεβομαι την αποψη σας και θα σκεφτω ολα οσα γραψατε.
ισως ολα αυτα ειναι η αφορμη για να φυγει.ισως ειμαι ηλιθια.ισως δεν επρεπε να ζω καθολου ,ισως δεν επρεπε ο ΘΕΟΣ να με καταδικασει να βρω αυτον τον ανθρωπο στο δρομο μου.
ισως γενικα που ζουμε σε αυτη τη χωρα με ολα αυτα που μας εκαναν,ειναι ματαιο.
ισως δεν επρεπε να χαμε γεννηθει αλλα λεμε τωρα.

----------


## Danay1997

> χεστήκαμε που σ' εγκατέλειψε ο αγαπημένος σου Δανάη....μουαχαχαχα


ευχαριστω πολυ.θα κραταω το απαραιτητο χαρτι τουαλεττας.

----------


## Danay1997

το ασχημο ειναι οτι γυριζα στο χιονι μες το κρυο.πολυ κρυο και χιονι.

----------


## Danay1997

αφηστε χαλια τελειως.και ουτε ενα τηλ δε σηκωσε τιποτε μεγαλη υποτιμηση.

----------


## Danay1997

συγχωρεστε με εαν ειμαι καπως παραξενη στα γραφομενα μου

----------


## beth11

Δανάη. Εν μέρει συμφωνώ με τον/την Kerasi. Ο Χόρχε Μπουκάι λέει: "αυτό είναι , όπως είναι..."(αποδοχή κατάστασης από σένα πιά, άσχετα με το τι λέει εκείνος)," εσύ είσαι, όπως είσαι " . και "αυτός είναι , όπως είναι" (ούτε όπως θα ήθελες, ούτε όπως θα έπρεπε, ούτε όπως θα μπορούσε κλπ....αλλά ... όπως είναι) Είναι απλές αλλά ουσιαστικές σκέψεις...και δεν χρειάζεται να τυραννιέσαι τόσο πολύ για μια κατάσταση ζορισμένη από μόνη της...Οι αρχαίοι μας έλεγαν κάτι πολύ ωραίο για κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις:"έασον αυτό χαίρειν" ή αλλιώς άστο να πάει στη ευχή του Θεού...θα βρεί το δρόμο του μην στεναχωριέσαι...και ουδείς αναντικατάστατος.Σκέψου , αν και πώς μπορείς να βγεις κερδισμένη μέσα από αυτή την απομάκρυνση...να δυναμώσει η ψυχή σου.Θα μου πεις είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη...δεν μπορώ...γίνομαι σμπαράλια,,,κομμάτια,,,πονάω ...σε καταλαβαίνω εγώ τουλάχιστον απόλυτα...αλλά κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις ...όχι παθητική αποδοχή..Αυτός έτσι ε π έ λ ε ξ ε...Είναι σειρά σου να ε π ι λ έ ξ ε ι ς. Εύχομαι το καλύτερο!

----------


## Danay1997

> Δανάη. Εν μέρει συμφωνώ με τον/την Kerasi. Ο Χόρχε Μπουκάι λέει: "αυτό είναι , όπως είναι..."(αποδοχή κατάστασης από σένα πιά, άσχετα με το τι λέει εκείνος)," εσύ είσαι, όπως είσαι " . και "αυτός είναι , όπως είναι" (ούτε όπως θα ήθελες, ούτε όπως θα έπρεπε, ούτε όπως θα μπορούσε κλπ....αλλά ... όπως είναι) Είναι απλές αλλά ουσιαστικές σκέψεις...και δεν χρειάζεται να τυραννιέσαι τόσο πολύ για μια κατάσταση ζορισμένη από μόνη της...Οι αρχαίοι μας έλεγαν κάτι πολύ ωραίο για κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις:"έασον αυτό χαίρειν" ή αλλιώς άστο να πάει στη ευχή του Θεού...θα βρεί το δρόμο του μην στεναχωριέσαι...και ουδείς αναντικατάστατος.Σκέψου , αν και πώς μπορείς να βγεις κερδισμένη μέσα από αυτή την απομάκρυνση...να δυναμώσει η ψυχή σου.Θα μου πεις είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη...δεν μπορώ...γίνομαι σμπαράλια,,,κομμάτια,,,πονάω ...σε καταλαβαίνω εγώ τουλάχιστον απόλυτα...αλλά κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις ...όχι παθητική αποδοχή..Αυτός έτσι ε π έ λ ε ξ ε...Είναι σειρά σου να ε π ι λ έ ξ ε ι ς. Εύχομαι το καλύτερο!


σε παρακαλω μην εισαι τοσο απολυτη.
γιατι ημουν πολυ στενοχωρημενη.δε ξερεις ποτε τι μπορει να γινει.

----------


## Danay1997

σας παρακαλω πολυ μην ειστε απολυτοι.σας ικετευω μην μου γραφετε τετοια λογια γιατι με εχει παρει το παραπονο.

----------


## beth11

Ξέρεις, ίσως να είμαι απόλυτη, όπως λές...αν όμως καταφέρεις -πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο για όλους μας- να αποστασιοποιηθείς από την κατάσταση και να τα δεις λίγο..πολύ λίγο αντικειμενικά...σαν να συνέβαιναν ας πούμε σε μένα αυτά που εσύ βιώνεις...τότε ίσως να έβλεπες ότι μπορεί να είναι και έτσι, όπως τα έχουν πει και άλλοι ...Καλό είναι να ελπίζεις, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι αν τα ξαναβρείτε, τα πράγματα θα είναι κάθε φορά χειρότερα από την προηγούμενη (από προσωπική εμπειρία σου μιλώ).Τώρα καταλαβαίνω πώς κρέμεσαι από ένα τηλέφωνο...αλλά τι ωφελεί; Σημασία έχει το δια ταύτα:να πατήσεις εσύ στα πόδια σου.Το οφείλεις στον εαυτό σου...

----------


## Danay1997

> Ξέρεις, ίσως να είμαι απόλυτη, όπως λές...αν όμως καταφέρεις -πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο για όλους μας- να αποστασιοποιηθείς από την κατάσταση και να τα δεις λίγο..πολύ λίγο αντικειμενικά...σαν να συνέβαιναν ας πούμε σε μένα αυτά που εσύ βιώνεις...τότε ίσως να έβλεπες ότι μπορεί να είναι και έτσι, όπως τα έχουν πει και άλλοι ...Καλό είναι να ελπίζεις, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι αν τα ξαναβρείτε, τα πράγματα θα είναι κάθε φορά χειρότερα από την προηγούμενη (από προσωπική εμπειρία σου μιλώ).Τώρα καταλαβαίνω πώς κρέμεσαι από ένα τηλέφωνο...αλλά τι ωφελεί; Σημασία έχει το δια ταύτα:να πατήσεις εσύ στα πόδια σου.Το οφείλεις στον εαυτό σου...


αλλα ποτε δε θα δει το λαθος του??????απο προσωπικη σου εμπειρια ρωτω.

----------


## beth11

Σόρρυ... αν δε θες, μπορούμε και να μην λέμε την άποψή μας....

----------


## carry

Μπορεί και να μήν το δεί ποτέ. Δέν είναι υποχρεωμένος, ούτε μπορείς να εξαναγκάσεις κάποιον να το κάνει. Αν δέν προσπαθήσεις να το ξεπεράσεις δέν θα δώσεις ποτέ στον εαυτό σου μιά ευκαιρία να γνωριστείς με κάποιον που μπορεί να δεί όσα βλέπεις εσύ

----------


## Danay1997

> Σόρρυ... αν δε θες, μπορούμε και να μην λέμε την άποψή μας....


ειναι καλοδεχουμενο,καθε σχολιο σας.απλα σημερα ημουν παρα πολυ ασχημα.και πριν 3 μερες περπατουσα στο χιονι.και παγωσα ολοκληρη.

----------


## beth11

στη δική μου περίπτωση δεν αναγνωρίζει συγκεκριμένο λάθος ή συγκεκριμένα λάθη...αλλά αρκείται στο να λέει ..ναι βέβαια έχω κάνει λάθη (γενικά και αόριστα...που σημαίνει δεν αναγνωρίζει το τι, πως και γιατί των λαθών..)αλλά και αυτό για να επιρρίψει πάλι ευθύνες σε μένα..."εσύ έχεις κάνει τα χειρότερα"(!).Αυτά όλα κράτησαν ατελείωτα χρόνια... και εγώ επέρριπτα ευθύνες σχεδόν μόνο στον εαυτό μου ... τον δικαιολογούσα,ο΄πως λέει το Kerasi και ...αυτός συνέχιζε ακάθεκτος... με χειριζόταν κανονικά...και εγώ από εγωισμό δεν έβλεπα...γιατί απλά τον ήθελα και τον ...;;;στην πραγματικότητα όμως δεν τον βοήθησα ,τώρα όμως που έχω φύγει νομίζω ότι τον βοηθάω περισσότερο....
Το λάθος του που λες δεν ξέρω ούτε πότε ούτε αν θα το δει...ίσως ποτέ...ίσως κάποτε...τώρα πάντως , νομίζω...δύσκολα, γιατί δεν μπορεί να δει.Ειναι κι αυτό μια δυστυχία ...

----------


## Danay1997

> στη δική μου περίπτωση δεν αναγνωρίζει συγκεκριμένο λάθος ή συγκεκριμένα λάθη...αλλά αρκείται στο να λέει ..ναι βέβαια έχω κάνει λάθη (γενικά και αόριστα...που σημαίνει δεν αναγνωρίζει το τι, πως και γιατί των λαθών..)αλλά και αυτό για να επιρρίψει πάλι ευθύνες σε μένα..."εσύ έχεις κάνει τα χειρότερα"(!).Αυτά όλα κράτησαν ατελείωτα χρόνια... και εγώ επέρριπτα ευθύνες σχεδόν μόνο στον εαυτό μου ... τον δικαιολογούσα,ο΄πως λέει το Kerasi και ...αυτός συνέχιζε ακάθεκτος... με χειριζόταν κανονικά...και εγώ από εγωισμό δεν έβλεπα...γιατί απλά τον ήθελα και τον ...;;;στην πραγματικότητα όμως δεν τον βοήθησα ,τώρα όμως που έχω φύγει νομίζω ότι τον βοηθάω περισσότερο....
> Το λάθος του που λες δεν ξέρω ούτε πότε ούτε αν θα το δει...ίσως ποτέ...ίσως κάποτε...τώρα πάντως , νομίζω...δύσκολα, γιατί δεν μπορεί να δει.Ειναι κι αυτό μια δυστυχία ...


οταν λες δε μπορει να δει?????ειχε ποτε κανει καποια απιστια σε σενα?
κατι τετοιο υποπτευομαι.

----------


## beth11

Δεν νομίζω, να υπήρξε κατι τέτοιο, απ΄όσο ξέρω τουλάχιστον...εννοώ αδυνατει να αντιληφθεί ουσιαστικά την ουσία της κατάστασης του...της συμπεριφοράς...όλα αυτά απαιτούν ωριμότητα και νηφαλιότητα νου και καρδιάς...πράγμα που δε συμβαίνει μάλλον...Είναι σαν να ζητάμε από κάποιον με κινητικά προβλήματα να αγωνιστεί σε αγώνα δρόμου 100 μέτρων....να απαιτούμε...και να τον μαλώνουμε κιόλας που δεν τα καταφέρνει...Αυτά μπορεί...είναι εγωιστικό να περιμένει κανείς περισσότερα...Οπότε πάλι εσύ επιλέγεις... Αλλά τι να κάνουμε; "αυτό είναι , όπως είναι"...σκληρό...αλλά και λυτρωτικό...!!!

----------


## Danay1997

καπως καταλαβα τι εννοεις,παντως αλλη φορα δειχνε να παραδεχεται ενα λαθος του.

----------


## beth11

αυτό που έχει σημασία...εσύ να νιώσεις καλύτερα...αυτή την στιγμή...και γι αυτό σου εγραψα...Να είσαι καλά...κυρίως από μέσα σου!!!

----------


## Danay1997

> αυτό που έχει σημασία...εσύ να νιώσεις καλύτερα...αυτή την στιγμή...και γι αυτό σου εγραψα...Να είσαι καλά...κυρίως από μέσα σου!!!


τη κυριακη θα φυγει με το καραβι,να παω να τον δω η δεν εχει νοημα;απο μακρυα λεω.μηνυματα δε στελνω καθολου αλλα αυτος τιποτε.ουτε μια αναπαντητη
απλα εχει καταρρευσει ο κοσμος γυρω μου.

----------


## Danay1997

> αυτό που έχει σημασία...εσύ να νιώσεις καλύτερα...αυτή την στιγμή...και γι αυτό σου εγραψα...Να είσαι καλά...κυρίως από μέσα σου!!!


ειναι σαν να περπαταω αλλα χωρις ψυχη αυτο ακριβως μου συμβαινει αυτες τις μερες.

----------


## beth11

Δε θα σου πω τι να κάνεις...αλλά τι θα έκανα εγώ... εγω προσωπικά...νομίζω.. ότι δεν θα πήγαινα και ας 'ημουν με το μυαλό μου εκεί...αυτό , γιατί...πρώτον θα γινόμουν χειρότερα από μέσα μου..άρα δε θα βοηθούσα τον εαυτό μου...και δεύτερον γιατί μπορεί να έμπαινα στον πειρασμό να πάω και να το βρώ...Άρα θα καθόμουν στα αυγά μου παρέα με τα βιβλία μου, τις μουσικές μου...τις βόλτες μου ..αλλά όχι στο λιμάνι...τις ταινίες μου...και τους φίλους μου...αν είχα...

----------


## Danay1997

τον βλεπω τη νυχτα στον υπνο μου.συνεχεια.δε μπορω να κοιμηθω επειδη τον βλεπω.

----------


## beth11

Είναι τρυφερά όλα αυτά...όμως μην αισθάνεσαι άσχημα για όλα αυτά...που νιώθεις είναι αναμενόμενα...άστα να υπάρχουν...απλά μην ενισχύεις με άλλες ενέργειες (τηλέφωνα, συναντήσεις κλπ.) περισσότερο...δεν ωφελεί κανέναν ..Νομίζω ότι το καταλαβαίνεις....Ευτυχώς σου συνέβησαν νωρίς...Εισαι μάλλον τυχερή...Δες τον καθαρό ουρανό..πάνω από τα μαύρα σύννεφα...!!!!πόσο λάμπει!!!περιμένει να τον δεις και τότε θα νιώσεις καλύτερα...

----------


## Danay1997

> Είναι τρυφερά όλα αυτά...όμως μην αισθάνεσαι άσχημα για όλα αυτά...που νιώθεις είναι αναμενόμενα...άστα να υπάρχουν...απλά μην ενισχύεις με άλλες ενέργειες (τηλέφωνα, συναντήσεις κλπ.) περισσότερο...δεν ωφελεί κανέναν ..Νομίζω ότι το καταλαβαίνεις....Ευτυχώς σου συνέβησαν νωρίς...Εισαι μάλλον τυχερή...Δες τον καθαρό ουρανό..πάνω από τα μαύρα σύννεφα...!!!!πόσο λάμπει!!!περιμένει να τον δεις και τότε θα νιώσεις καλύτερα...


δε μπορω να δω τον ουρανο γιατι η φυση δεν εχει πια χρωμα.ολα τελειωσαν για μενα,ουτε στο σπιτι μου στο ισογειο δε μπορω να μπω τον βλεπω σε καθε γωνια.

----------


## Danay1997

το κρεβατι που κοιμηθηκε δε το τιναξα ακομη και τα αποτσιγαρα ειναι ακομη στο σταχτοδοχειο με τις σταχτες.δε μπορω να μπω μεσα στο σπιτι θελω ειδικο φοβαμαι και βοηθεια.πολυ σοβαρη βοηθεια.

----------


## Danay1997

αγγιζω τον αερα και τον βλεπω σε καθε γωνια σε καθε σημειο στη καφετερια στο σπιτι ,στη γωνια παντου εκει που ηταν το αυτοκινητο του,εκει ειχε και μια τηλεοραση στο σπιτι μου που δεν τη ζητησε να την παρει και τη σκεπασα και το μαξιλαρι εχει κατι απο το αρωμα του.

----------


## betelgeuse

Βρε Δαναη κοψε λιγο το δραμα.

----------


## Danay1997

δεν ειναι δραμα αυτο ακριβως επαθα.μακαρι να ηταν ψεμα ομως.μακαρι αλλα δυστυχως δεν ειναι

----------


## beth11

Αφήνεσαι.Δανάη...και δεν είναι καλό....προσπάθησε να μην αυτομαστιγώνεσαι....δεν σου αξίζει...ή αυτό θέλεις;;;

----------


## Danay1997

δε το θελω να το νιωθω.στο ορκιζομαι δε το θελω αυτο μα γινεται μονο του.προσπαθησα να το αποβαλλω.

----------


## Danay1997

προσπαθησα μα δε γινεται τιποτε τωρα πια.

----------


## beth11

το" τώρα πια" που γράφεις με ενοχλεί...δε θέλω ούτε να το σκεφτείς...Φτάνει...φτάνει... τάνει....Αφού δε το θέλεις ...πάτα delete σ΄όλα τα ά-σχημα και ψάξε την ομορφιά.Πιστεύεις στο Θεό; προσευχήσου... Υπάρχει δίπλα σου η ελπίδα, άγγιξέ την !!!!

----------


## Danay1997

> το" τώρα πια" που γράφεις με ενοχλεί...δε θέλω ούτε να το σκεφτείς...Φτάνει...φτάνει... τάνει....Αφού δε το θέλεις ...πάτα delete σ΄όλα τα ά-σχημα και ψάξε την ομορφιά.Πιστεύεις στο Θεό; προσευχήσου... Υπάρχει δίπλα σου η ελπίδα, άγγιξέ την !!!!



δεν μπορω να ψαξω την ομορφια τωρα πια.απλα δεν υπαρχει ,υπαρχει ο κοσμος μα δεν εχει πια χρωματα.

----------


## beth11

Αφού δε θέλεις να νιώθεις έτσι...πάτα delete σ΄όλα τα ά-σχημα και ψάξε την ομορφιά.Πιστεύεις στο Θεό; προσευχήσου... Υπάρχει δίπλα σου η ελπίδα, άγγιξέ την !!!!

----------


## Danay1997

με συγχωρειτε μα απλα περασε η αγαπη με ακουμπησε και εφυγε μετα.

----------


## Danay1997

δε σκεφτηκα κατι κακο απλα ειναι ολα απαισια και φρικτα.πολυ φρικτα.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ευχαριστω πολυ.θα κραταω το απαραιτητο χαρτι τουαλεττας.


να 'σαι καλά, mercy (άμα θες κι άλλα βρισίδια, εχω πολλά για σένα γλυκιά μου!)

----------


## Danay1997

ενω περιμενα υπομονετικα,δεν εχει στειλει ουτε ενα σημαδι ζωης.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ενω περιμενα υπομονετικα,δεν εχει στειλει ουτε ενα σημαδι ζωης.


τι κρίμα...λυπάμαι καλή μου....

----------


## Danay1997

δε πειραζει εαν ειρωνευεσαι.δεν εχει σημασια πια.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> δε πειραζει εαν ειρωνευεσαι.δεν εχει σημασια πια.


γιατί σκεφτεσαι να τις κόψεις;

----------


## Danay1997

> γιατί σκεφτεσαι να τις κόψεις;


δε γινεται αυτο γιατι ειμαι μοναχοπαιδι και θα αφησω μονους τους δικους μου,δυστυχως θα μαι εδω δε μπορω να το κουνησω απο εδω.

----------


## Danay1997

> γιατί σκεφτεσαι να τις κόψεις;


και σε παρακαλω πολυ μην με ειρωνευεσαι επειδη ειναι καπως πολυ σοβαρη η ολη κατασταση.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> και σε παρακαλω πολυ μην με ειρωνευεσαι επειδη ειναι καπως πολυ σοβαρη η ολη κατασταση.


παραπάνω μου είπες ότι δεν πειράζει αν ειρωνεύομαι, τωρα μου λες πειράζει, τι παίρνεις κοπελιά;

----------


## Danay1997

> παραπάνω μου είπες ότι δεν πειράζει αν ειρωνεύομαι, τωρα μου λες πειράζει, τι παίρνεις κοπελιά;


τιποτε αλλα πρεπει να καταλαβεις ποτε ειναι σοβαρη μια κατασταση αλλωστε πρεπει να 
γραφεις ,αλλα οτι θες γραψε δε με πειραζει τωρα πλεον!αλλωστε ολα ματαια ειναι!

----------


## masterridley

Δανάη δεν το λέω με κακία ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο χαμερπές συναίσθημα αλλά πες μου σε παρακαλώ,
το έχω μεγάλη απορία... γιατί γράφεις σαν να θες να πάρεις βραβείο φτηνής ποίησης;;;
Άκου "η αγάπη μας έσβησε στο χιόνι"!!! Πιο μελόδραμα πεθαίνεις!

Λοιπόν, διάβασα όλα τα θέματα που ξεκίνησες και κατέληξα στο εξής ασφαλές συμπέρασμα.
Όποιον άντρα και να πάρεις πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα θα έχεις, γιατί πολύ απλά έχεις πέσει
στην παγίδα της εξάρτησης. Νομίζω το παρακάτω βιβλίο θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ (το έχω κι εγώ)

----------


## Danay1997

> Δανάη δεν το λέω με κακία ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο χαμερπές συναίσθημα αλλά πες μου σε παρακαλώ,
> το έχω μεγάλη απορία... γιατί γράφεις σαν να θες να πάρεις βραβείο φτηνής ποίησης;;;
> Άκου "η αγάπη μας έσβησε στο χιόνι"!!! Πιο μελόδραμα πεθαίνεις!
> 
> Λοιπόν, διάβασα όλα τα θέματα που ξεκίνησες και κατέληξα στο εξής ασφαλές συμπέρασμα.
> Όποιον άντρα και να πάρεις πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα θα έχεις, γιατί πολύ απλά έχεις πέσει
> στην παγίδα της εξάρτησης. Νομίζω το παρακάτω βιβλίο θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ (το έχω κι εγώ)


πιστεψε με ,δε θελω βραβειο ποιησης.

----------


## Danay1997

η χτεσινη νυχτα ηταν πολυ ασχημη.

----------


## beth11

Δανάη"Και αυτό θα περάσει."!!! Χόερχε Μπουκάι

----------


## Danay1997

αποψε τη νυχτα τον συναντησα στο λιμανι του πειραια,και ηταν εξαγριωμενος.δε με θελει με τιποτε με μισει θανασιμα.

----------


## Danay1997

3 ωρες ημουν στο κρυο τον συναντησα και με εδιωξε μετα.μου ειπε τελειωσε δεν ξαναθελει με τιποτε και οτι δε μου το ειπε τοτε επειδη δεν το ειχε αποφασισει.ειναι λιγο δραμα το ξερω 
αλλα ποτε δε θα αγαπησω αλλον ξανα.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> 3 ωρες ημουν στο κρυο τον συναντησα και με εδιωξε μετα.μου ειπε τελειωσε δεν ξαναθελει με τιποτε και οτι δε μου το ειπε τοτε επειδη δεν το ειχε αποφασισει.ειναι λιγο δραμα το ξερω 
> αλλα ποτε δε θα αγαπησω αλλον ξανα.


τι κρίμα..

----------


## Danay1997

> τι κρίμα..


σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Μπορει να μη σε θελει πια. δεν παει να πει πως οποιος χωριζει καποιον αλλον πως φταιει σωνει και καλα μια παθηση που εχει!!!!!!!!επειδη κ εγω διπολικη ειμαι, οσο πιεζεις χειροτερα ειναι!

----------


## Danay1997

> Μπορει να μη σε θελει πια. δεν παει να πει πως οποιος χωριζει καποιον αλλον πως φταιει σωνει και καλα μια παθηση που εχει!!!!!!!!επειδη κ εγω διπολικη ειμαι, οσο πιεζεις χειροτερα ειναι!


ευχαριστω για τη παρεμβαση ,τι εννοεις για την πιεση?????το εχει ξανακανει παλι αλλα για μικροτερο χρονικο διαστημα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εννοω, πως οσο βλεπει και νιωθει πως εσυ κοβεις τις φλεβες σου νιωθει πιο πνιγμενος και τυψεις κ το μονο που θα θελει θα ειναι να παει μονος να ζησει σε ενα βουνο. οταν εμενα πχ με πιεζει ΕΝΑ ατομο μονο, νιωθω πως με πνιγουν ολοι κ δεν θελω κανεναν! μην του δινεις αλλη σημασια, καθολου ομως, και θα δεις πως μονος του θα σκεφτει και θα γυρισει. αλλα πρεπει μονος του. να εχει τον χρονο του,

----------


## Danay1997

> εννοω, πως οσο βλεπει και νιωθει πως εσυ κοβεις τις φλεβες σου νιωθει πιο πνιγμενος και τυψεις κ το μονο που θα θελει θα ειναι να παει μονος να ζησει σε ενα βουνο. οταν εμενα πχ με πιεζει ΕΝΑ ατομο μονο, νιωθω πως με πνιγουν ολοι κ δεν θελω κανεναν! μην του δινεις αλλη σημασια, καθολου ομως, και θα δεις πως μονος του θα σκεφτει και θα γυρισει. αλλα πρεπει μονος του. να εχει τον χρονο του,


μου μιλησε πολυ ασχημα ομως στο λιμανι 3 ωρες περμ,ενα αυτο δε το θυμαται καν;
δε θυμαται καμια θυσια που εκανα γι αυτον;............τον εψαχνα την αλλη φορα 15 μερες στο νησι οταν ειχε ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο.βοηθησε με ευχαριστω που απαντας

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οχι δεν θυμουνται. ουτε εγω θυμαμαι γιατι και πως εβριζα αυτους που εβριζα πανω στις φασεις και τις μανιες μου

----------


## Danay1997

> οχι δεν θυμουνται. ουτε εγω θυμαμαι γιατι και πως εβριζα αυτους που εβριζα πανω στις φασεις και τις μανιες μου


α εννοεις οτι ισως μετανιωσει εαν καταλαβει πως βρισκοταν σε φαση.δε με εβριζε αλλα μου μιλησε πολυ ασχημα

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι φυσικα αμα ειναι σε φαση μετα θα το σκεφτει. στο λεω επειδη εχω πειρα, ειμαι διπολικη κ εγω και το αγορι μ

----------


## Danay1997

να σε ρωτησω κατι σχετικο,πως φαινεται οτι εισαι σε φαση;ξαφνικα αρχισε να μου αποδιδει κατηγοριες πολλες και οτι δε μου εχει εμπιστοσυνη ,πιστευω οτι οι δικοι του που δεν ηθελαν του φουσκωσαν τα μυαλα.εσυ πως εισαι οταν βρισκεσαι σε φαση;ηταν μουτρωμενος και μου ειπε να μην τον ενοχλω γιατι θα γινει χαμος.οτι εγω φταιω για ολα χαλαω την ψυχολογια του και οτι να μην τολμησω να εμφανιστω.αυτα μετα μου εστειλε παλι 2 μηνυματα με το ιδιο περιεχομενο περιπου.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οταν ο αλλος ειναι αποτομος και αρχιζει να επιμενει σε ιδεες ή εμμονες, ειναι υπερκινητικος και αγχωδης και ταραζεται και εκνευριζεται με το παραμικρο και μετα μπορει απλα να ειναι για λιγο πολυ χαρουμενος και να πεφτει σε 8λιψη

----------


## Danay1997

> οταν ο αλλος ειναι αποτομος και αρχιζει να επιμενει σε ιδεες ή εμμονες, ειναι υπερκινητικος και αγχωδης και ταραζεται και εκνευριζεται με το παραμικρο και μετα μπορει απλα να ειναι για λιγο πολυ χαρουμενος και να πεφτει σε 8λιψη


αυτο μπορει να διαρκεσει και ενα μηνα δηλαδη η δυο μηνες;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αναλογως!!!!!ακολουθει αγωγη?

----------


## Danay1997

ναι.risperdal και ντεπακιν 1 των 500 mg.και ελεγε συνεχεια κατηγορουσε εμενα για ολα οτι τον επιβαρυνω και ολα αυτα.

----------


## Danay1997

> αναλογως!!!!!ακολουθει αγωγη?


εισαι εδω;με διαβαζεις;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ποσα χρονια παιρνει αγωγη? γτ αμα ενω τα παιρνει τα χαπια, κρατανε οι φασεις πανω απο 1 μηνα τοτε εχει θεμα η απλα νευρα

----------


## Danay1997

περιπου 5 χρονια/και πρωτα επαιρνε το ρισπερνταλ.τωρα εχουν περασει 
περιπου 12 μερες που τα εχει μαζι μου τον εχει πιασει εμμονη οτι τον κοροιδευα λεει πολυ τοσο καιρο και μου φερθηκε απανθρωπα οταν με ειδε.
μου πεταξε το χερι περα και με κοιταξε με μισος.
επαιρνε το ρισπερνταλ μαζι με το ντεπακιν απο οτι ξερω.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

επαιρνα ρισπεριδονη κ εγω και το αλλαξε ο γιατρος μ με Invega Που δεν εχει εξωπυραμιδικα συμπτωματα! εσυ μιλας με τον γιατρο του?

----------


## Danay1997

οχι ειναι σε στρατιωτικο νοσοκομειο ο γιατρος και ειναι απορρητα αυτα.δε μπορω να μιλησω

----------


## Danay1997

> επαιρνα ρισπεριδονη κ εγω και το αλλαξε ο γιατρος μ με Invega Που δεν εχει εξωπυραμιδικα συμπτωματα! εσυ μιλας με τον γιατρο του?


ειμαι σε απογνωση δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι τα κανε ολα αυτα.με μισησε θανασιμα και απο οτι καταλαβα οι δικοι του ηθελαν να χωρισει.αυτο καταλαβα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

τι στρατιωτικο νοσοκομειο και βλακειες βρε πανε σε εναν σωστο γιατρο! δν ξερω δν μπορω να σ πω με σιγουρια μονο πρεπει να παρατηρησεις εαν ειχε πολλες διακυμανσεις γτ δεν ξερεις κ τι εκανε, πχ μπορει μονος του να εκοψε την αγωγη. πολλοι το κανουν πανω στις μανιες τους η το κανουν οταν πιανουν τα φαρμακα και νομιζουν πως πλεον ειναι καλα

----------


## Danay1997

> τι στρατιωτικο νοσοκομειο και βλακειες βρε πανε σε εναν σωστο γιατρο! δν ξερω δν μπορω να σ πω με σιγουρια μονο πρεπει να παρατηρησεις εαν ειχε πολλες διακυμανσεις γτ δεν ξερεις κ τι εκανε, πχ μπορει μονος του να εκοψε την αγωγη. πολλοι το κανουν πανω στις μανιες τους η το κανουν οταν πιανουν τα φαρμακα και νομιζουν πως πλεον ειναι καλα


δε μπορω να κανω τιποτε,γιατι δε θελει πλεον τιποτε!δεν υπαρχω εγω γι αυτον εσβησα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
καταλαβες μου κοψε ακομη κ τη συνδεση κινητου!

----------


## Danay1997

> τι στρατιωτικο νοσοκομειο και βλακειες βρε πανε σε εναν σωστο γιατρο! δν ξερω δν μπορω να σ πω με σιγουρια μονο πρεπει να παρατηρησεις εαν ειχε πολλες διακυμανσεις γτ δεν ξερεις κ τι εκανε, πχ μπορει μονος του να εκοψε την αγωγη. πολλοι το κανουν πανω στις μανιες τους η το κανουν οταν πιανουν τα φαρμακα και νομιζουν πως πλεον ειναι καλα


θα μπορουσα να πω οτι ειχε υπομανια τελευταια!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

και τι θα κανεις θα πεθανεις? οι αντρες ειναι χαμενα λεφτα

----------


## Danay1997

> και τι θα κανεις θα πεθανεις? οι αντρες ειναι χαμενα λεφτα


ειλικρινα στο λεω δε ξερω τι να κανω.............να ζησω η να πεθανω.......................θα ζησω αλλα χαλια η ζωη ειναι................εφιαλτης........ ........

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

οι διπολικοι εγκαταλειπουν..
τον εαυτο τους πρωτα απο ολους

----------


## Danay1997

ναι αλλα τον αγαπω τοσο πολυ και θελω να τον βοηθησωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω
σας παρακαλω καντε κατι...............
τον αγαπω πολυ σας λεω........................

----------


## Danay1997

> οι διπολικοι εγκαταλειπουν..
> τον εαυτο τους πρωτα απο ολους


οταν λες τον εαυτο τους τι εννοεις;;;;;;;;;;;πες μου

----------


## Danay1997

σας παρακαλω μην μου γραφετε ετσι πειτε μου ενα λογο παρηγοριας η ψυχη μου το εχει αναγκη.........................

----------


## Remedy

> ναι αλλα τον αγαπω τοσο πολυ και θελω να τον βοηθησωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω
> σας παρακαλω καντε κατι...............
> τον αγαπω πολυ σας λεω........................


τι μπορουμε να κανουμε βρε δαναη?
να στον φερουμε δεμενο?
κανε λιγο καιρο υπομονη. αν η απομακρυνση ηταν αποτελεσμα καποιας κυκλοθυμιας, θα επιστρεψει μονος του. αν δεν επιστρεψει ομως, ηταν μια συνειδητη αποφαση.
οποτε, να γυρισει με το ζορι? τι να τον κανεις?

----------


## Danay1997

> τι μπορουμε να κανουμε βρε δαναη?
> να στον φερουμε δεμενο?
> κανε λιγο καιρο υπομονη. αν η απομακρυνση ηταν αποτελεσμα καποιας κυκλοθυμιας, θα επιστρεψει μονος του. αν δεν επιστρεψει ομως, ηταν μια συνειδητη αποφαση.
> οποτε, να γυρισει με το ζορι? τι να τον κανεις?


εχεις δικιο......................
σε ευχαριστω πολυ ομως νομιζω πως δε θα επιστρεψει ποτε ξανα.....................
με συγχωρειτε εαν σας κουρασα σας ειμαι ευγνωμων..............
ομως τον αγαπουσα τοσο πολυ και αληθινα......................σας το λεω με ολη την ειλικρινεια της ψυχης μου με μεγαλο πονο ψυχης.................
εαν δε θελει ας παει να βρει τη τυχη του αφου με εχει γραμμενη................................

----------


## Danay1997

ρωτησα τη ψυχιατρο μου ειπε οτι η απομακρυνση ισως οφειλεται στη διαθεση του αλλα ομως εαν ειναι μονιμο δε θα επιστρεψει ποτε ξανα...................................
αυτο ακριβως μου ειπε...............
αστα να πανε......................................... τι κι αν πω λιγο ειναι

----------


## Remedy

> εχεις δικιο......................
> σε ευχαριστω πολυ ομως νομιζω πως δε θα επιστρεψει ποτε ξανα.....................
> με συγχωρειτε εαν σας κουρασα σας ειμαι ευγνωμων..............
> ομως τον αγαπουσα τοσο πολυ και αληθινα......................σας το λεω με ολη την ειλικρινεια της ψυχης μου με μεγαλο πονο ψυχης.................
> εαν δε θελει ας παει να βρει τη τυχη του αφου με εχει γραμμενη................................


σιγα βρε, ποιον κουρασες? εσυ ταλαιπωρεισαι...
να πας κι εσυ να βρεις την τυχη σου, δεν θα σκασεις κιολας επειδη εφυγε.
οταν ηρεμησεις, θα βρεθει καποιος αλλος.

----------


## Danay1997

> σιγα βρε, ποιον κουρασες? εσυ ταλαιπωρεισαι...
> να πας κι εσυ να βρεις την τυχη σου, δεν θα σκασεις κιολας επειδη εφυγε.
> οταν ηρεμησεις, θα βρεθει καποιος αλλος.


σας κουρασα συνεχως με τη κλαψα μου.................
θελω να με συγχωρεσεις ........................
αλλα,ημουν πολυ χαλια απιστευτα ρακος..............................

----------


## Remedy

> σας κουρασα συνεχως με τη κλαψα μου.................
> θελω να με συγχωρεσεις ........................
> αλλα,ημουν πολυ χαλια απιστευτα ρακος..............................


δεν μου εκανες τιποτε για να σε συγχωρεσω δαναη 
θα χαρω να σε δω ηρεμη και χαρουμενη ομως  :Smile:

----------


## Danay1997

πολυ δυσκολο αυτο να με δεις χαρουμενη...........................

----------


## kerasi

danay αλλη σχεση εχεις κανει στη ζωη σου ως τωρα? αν ναι τι εγινε εκει? τι πηγε στραβα?

----------


## Danay1997

ειναι συνεχεια στο σκαιπ και δε μου μιλα ποτε............................
σαν να μην υπαρχω...................................... .............μα ποτε ομως.........................................

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ειναι συνεχεια στο σκαιπ και δε μου μιλα ποτε............................
> σαν να μην υπαρχω...................................... .............μα ποτε ομως.........................................


δειξτου τα βυζιά σου να δεις τι ωραία που θα σου μιλήσει. Αν είναι μεγάλα  :Wink:  χεχε

----------


## Danay1997

> δειξτου τα βυζιά σου να δεις τι ωραία που θα σου μιλήσει. Αν είναι μεγάλα  χεχε


δε θελει τιποτε απο μενα εστειλε σμς οτι εαν τον ενοχλω θα γινει σκοτωμος.................................. ..

----------


## Danay1997

> δειξτου τα βυζιά σου να δεις τι ωραία που θα σου μιλήσει. Αν είναι μεγάλα  χεχε


ευχαριστω για το χιουμορ σου............................................ .......................

----------


## Danay1997

του εστειλα τη δευτερα τα 50 ευρω για το πλευστεσιον που του ειχα πει οτι θα του δινα αυτο το μηνα κι αυτος με εβρισε πολυ και
μου ειπε οτι μην τολμησω να ξαναστειλω σμς θα γινει σκοτωμος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ετσι ειπε ακριβως.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ευχαριστω για το χιουμορ σου............................................ .......................


παρακαλω...έχω κι άλλο αν θες  :Big Grin:

----------


## Danay1997

τι κανετε που ειστε τωρα;

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> τι κανετε που ειστε τωρα;


μαζεύουμε ραδίκια να τα στείλουμε στον γκόμενο σου μπας κ ρίξει κανένα χέσιμο γιατί πολύ δυσκίλιος μου φαίνεται  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

gypsy γιατι καλε εισαι κακο κοριτσι???!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Danay1997

> gypsy γιατι καλε εισαι κακο κοριτσι???!!!!


δε πειραζει αστη να λεει.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> gypsy γιατι καλε εισαι κακο κοριτσι???!!!!


είπα να παίξω λίγο μ' αυτή τη χαζή  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ελα μωρε ειναι κριμα να χουμε κοντρες τι εχουμε να χωρισουμε? ο καθενας κουβαλαει εναν σταυρο....

----------


## Danay1997

> ελα μωρε ειναι κριμα να χουμε κοντρες τι εχουμε να χωρισουμε? ο καθενας κουβαλαει εναν σταυρο....


μου στειλε χτες 3 η ωρα τη νυχτα παλι οτι τον κοροιδευα λεει τοσο καιρο και οτι θα ακουσω οσα δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε.......................................

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ελα μωρε ειναι κριμα να χουμε κοντρες τι εχουμε να χωρισουμε? ο καθενας κουβαλαει εναν σταυρο....


κ σε μερικούς μπαινει κ στον κωλο καμια φορα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> δειξτου τα βυζιά σου να δεις τι ωραία που θα σου μιλήσει. Αν είναι μεγάλα  χεχε


Τζιπσι πονηρεψες εσυ κ μαγκεψες!!  :Smile:  Δεν ειναι κακο αυτο!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> μαζεύουμε ραδίκια να τα στείλουμε στον γκόμενο σου μπας κ ρίξει κανένα χέσιμο γιατί πολύ δυσκίλιος μου φαίνεται


Για δυσκοιλιοτητα εμπιστευτειτε dulcolax με δισακοδυλη!!! Δοκιμασμενο!! χαχαχαχαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Δαναη μου κακως του στειλες τα 50 ευρω για το playstation, δεν φτανει που σε παρατησε κ σε κερατωνει, του στελνεις κ λεφτα αν ειναι δυνατον! Λοιπον ριξ του ενα χεσιμο (χωρις dulcolax  :Stick Out Tongue: ) και βγες εξω ζησε την ζωη σου κ μην ασχολεισαι με αυτον τον κερατα, ρε ενα σωρο νεοι γκομενοι υπαρχουν εξω, κ εσυ κρεμεσαι απο τα σαγονια του μαλακα, αστον να παει στα κομματια κ πανε παρακατω!!!!

----------


## Danay1997

> Για δυσκοιλιοτητα εμπιστευτειτε dulcolax με δισακοδυλη!!! Δοκιμασμενο!! χαχαχαχαχαχα 
> 
> Δαναη μου κακως του στειλες τα 50 ευρω για το playstation, δεν φτανει που σε παρατησε κ σε κερατωνει, του στελνεις κ λεφτα αν ειναι δυνατον! Λοιπον ριξ του ενα χεσιμο (χωρις dulcolax ) και βγες εξω ζησε την ζωη σου κ μην ασχολεισαι με αυτον τον κερατα, ρε ενα σωρο νεοι γκομενοι υπαρχουν εξω, κ εσυ κρεμεσαι απο τα σαγονια του μαλακα, αστον να παει στα κομματια κ πανε παρακατω!!!!


λακρυ μου κοπελιτσα μου ......................μηπως τα κανει ολα αυτα σε φαση μανιας;;;;;;;;;;;
ειναι ον λαιν στο σκαιπ και δε μου μιλα ποτε........................................

----------


## Danay1997

> Τζιπσι πονηρεψες εσυ κ μαγκεψες!!  Δεν ειναι κακο αυτο!!


να σε ρωτησω κατι εσυ ειχες ποτε ιδεες οτι ο συντροφος σου σε κοροιδευει;

----------


## Lacrymosa

Δαναη μπορει κ να ειναι μπορει κ οχι!! Ξες τι θελω να κανεις, λοιπον αυτος φανταζομαι ξερει οτι κοβεις φλεβα γι αυτονα, λοιπον για καποιες μερες κανε οτι δν σε ενδιαφερει, πες σε φιλους γνωστους οτι τον εχεις ξεπερασει κ οτι φλερταρεις αλλον κτλ κ αναλογως την αντιδραση του θα φανει αν οντως δν σε θελει πια η αμα ειναι σε φαση κ το κανει ωστε να τρεχεις πισω του !  :Smile:  κανε το πειραμα κ μαθε την αντιδραση του! αυτος ρε συ οσο πιο πολυ κολλας τοσο φτυνει! οποτε κανε αποχη ενα διαστημα να δεις αμα θα γυρισει η οχι!!  :Smile:  εγω στ θεση σ αυτο θα εκανα παντως!!

----------


## Danay1997

> Δαναη μπορει κ να ειναι μπορει κ οχι!! Ξες τι θελω να κανεις, λοιπον αυτος φανταζομαι ξερει οτι κοβεις φλεβα γι αυτονα, λοιπον για καποιες μερες κανε οτι δν σε ενδιαφερει, πες σε φιλους γνωστους οτι τον εχεις ξεπερασει κ οτι φλερταρεις αλλον κτλ κ αναλογως την αντιδραση του θα φανει αν οντως δν σε θελει πια η αμα ειναι σε φαση κ το κανει ωστε να τρεχεις πισω του !  κανε το πειραμα κ μαθε την αντιδραση του! αυτος ρε συ οσο πιο πολυ κολλας τοσο φτυνει! οποτε κανε αποχη ενα διαστημα να δεις αμα θα γυρισει η οχι!!  εγω στ θεση σ αυτο θα εκανα παντως!!


δε μπορω λακρυ μου δε μιλω με φιλους του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
αλλα του στειλα ενα μηνυμα που λεει οτι 
εχουμε χωρισει αλλα ενδιαφερομαι σαν φιλη του κ οτι εαν ειναι αναγκη να με καλεσει!και
μου απαντησε οτι τον κοροιδευα λεει τοσο καιρο,και μου ειπε οτι θα μου σουρει οσα δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε!
σημειωσε οτι οταν ειχε ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο τον εψαχνα παντου κ ετρεχα κοντα του στο νοσοκομειο!
ημουν 15 μερες εξω απο το σπιτι του!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Λοιπον Δαναη ακουσε με πολυ σημασια κ αξια του εδωσες!! Ξερω οτι τον αγαπας οτι ενδιαφερεσαι κτλ, αλλα για να υπαρξει μια σωστη κ υγιης σχεση αυτο το ενδιαφερον πρεπει να υπαρχει και απο τις 2 πλευρες! Αυτος μπορει να χει βρει κ αλλη κ να γλενταει τη ζωη του, ειδικα αν ειναι σε φαση μανιας, μπορει να χει παρει τις γκομενες με το τσουβαλι! Οποτε βρες καποιον τροπο μεσω κοινων γνωστων να μαθεις αν προχωρησε στη ζωη του τι κανει κτλ! επισης πες του με τροπο οτι κ καλα εχεις βρει κ εσυ καποιον π σ αρεσει, να δεις τι θα κανει!!

----------


## Danay1997

> Λοιπον Δαναη ακουσε με πολυ σημασια κ αξια του εδωσες!! Ξερω οτι τον αγαπας οτι ενδιαφερεσαι κτλ, αλλα για να υπαρξει μια σωστη κ υγιης σχεση αυτο το ενδιαφερον πρεπει να υπαρχει και απο τις 2 πλευρες! Αυτος μπορει να χει βρει κ αλλη κ να γλενταει τη ζωη του, ειδικα αν ειναι σε φαση μανιας, μπορει να χει παρει τις γκομενες με το τσουβαλι! Οποτε βρες καποιον τροπο μεσω κοινων γνωστων να μαθεις αν προχωρησε στη ζωη του τι κανει κτλ! επισης πες του με τροπο οτι κ καλα εχεις βρει κ εσυ καποιον π σ αρεσει, να δεις τι θα κανει!!


ειναι μακρυα αυτος..............και λεει οτι δεν εχει σχεση δε το παραδεχεται.............του το ειπα και μου απαντησε 3.30 το πρωι.............
και μιλαγε πολυ θυμωμενος...................μου ειπε οτι εαν τον ενοχλω θα γινει σκοτωμος............ετσι ειπε χαρακτηριστικα γιατι του εριξα καταρα οτι με κοροιδευε..................

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αυτο κ μονο οτι απαντησε πολυ θυμωμενος δειχνει οτι εχει λερωμενη τη φωλια του! Αν ηταν καθαρος κ σωστος δν θα ειχε να φοβηθει κ να κρυψει τιποτα!!

----------


## Danay1997

> Αυτο κ μονο οτι απαντησε πολυ θυμωμενος δειχνει οτι εχει λερωμενη τη φωλια του! Αν ηταν καθαρος κ σωστος δν θα ειχε να φοβηθει κ να κρυψει τιποτα!!


μα και στο λιμανι που τον βρηκα εστησα καρτερι!
μου πεταξε περα το χερι και ηταν σαν να μιλουσα στο διδυμο αδερφο του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
καπως ετσι ηταν εξαλλος απο θυμο και ισως ηθελε να με δειρει!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κακως πηγες μονη σου στο λιμανι! Κοιτα πιστευω ειναι σε φαση οποτε αν τον τσιγκλας κ εσυ μπορει να νευριαζει! Ασε να περασει λιγος καιρος ακομα κ μετα θα φανει αν ηταν σε φαση η οχι!!

----------


## Danay1997

> Κακως πηγες μονη σου στο λιμανι! Κοιτα πιστευω ειναι σε φαση οποτε αν τον τσιγκλας κ εσυ μπορει να νευριαζει! Ασε να περασει λιγος καιρος ακομα κ μετα θα φανει αν ηταν σε φαση η οχι!!


και μπορει να τα φτιαξε με αλλη ε;
ηταν πολυ εξαλλος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
σου λεω αλλος ανθρωπος!
ετσι μου ρχεται να παω κατω να γινει σκοτωμος!
οταν του στειλα τα λεφτα μου ειπε κακως τα στειλα ,και οτι εαν με δει θα γινει σκοτωμος!

----------


## Danay1997

εντωμεταξυ μια φορα που του μιλησα και μοναδικη ειπε οτι με αγαπα αλλα θα φυγει λεει τωρα........................................

----------


## Lacrymosa

Στο οτι κακως τα εστειλες θα συμφωνησω μαζι του, ρε συ σε απαξιωνει σε κανει σε ρανει κ του δινεις κ λεφτα! Σου ειπα εξαρχης διεγραψτον κ πανε παρακατω, εχει τοσους αντρες στον κοσμο θα γνωρισεις πολυ καλυτερους, εσυ κανεις θαρρεις κ ειναι ο ενας κ μοναδικος!!

----------


## Danay1997

> Στο οτι κακως τα εστειλες θα συμφωνησω μαζι του, ρε συ σε απαξιωνει σε κανει σε ρανει κ του δινεις κ λεφτα! Σου ειπα εξαρχης διεγραψτον κ πανε παρακατω, εχει τοσους αντρες στον κοσμο θα γνωρισεις πολυ καλυτερους, εσυ κανεις θαρρεις κ ειναι ο ενας κ μοναδικος!!


τον αγαπησα πολυ γι αυτο.......................................... ...παρα πολυ

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Τζιπσι πονηρεψες εσυ κ μαγκεψες!!  Δεν ειναι κακο αυτο!!


είδες η gypsy! xaxa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Για δυσκοιλιοτητα εμπιστευτειτε dulcolax με δισακοδυλη!!! Δοκιμασμενο!! χαχαχαχαχαχα 
> 
> Δαναη μου κακως του στειλες τα 50 ευρω για το playstation, δεν φτανει που σε παρατησε κ σε κερατωνει, του στελνεις κ λεφτα αν ειναι δυνατον! Λοιπον ριξ του ενα χεσιμο (χωρις dulcolax ) και βγες εξω ζησε την ζωη σου κ μην ασχολεισαι με αυτον τον κερατα, ρε ενα σωρο νεοι γκομενοι υπαρχουν εξω, κ εσυ κρεμεσαι απο τα σαγονια του μαλακα, αστον να παει στα κομματια κ πανε παρακατω!!!!


αυτό παίρνει κι η μαμά μου  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> λακρυ μου κοπελιτσα μου ......................μηπως τα κανει ολα αυτα σε φαση μανιας;;;;;;;;;;;
> ειναι ον λαιν στο σκαιπ και δε μου μιλα ποτε........................................


 αν είναι σε φάση μανίας μπορεί να τον έχει βγαλει κ να τον παίζει κιόλας, τότε κι εσύ να εκμεταλλευτείς την ευκαιρία  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αν είναι σε φάση μανίας μπορεί να τον έχει βγαλει κ να τον παίζει κιόλας, τότε κι εσύ να εκμεταλλευτείς την ευκαιρία


Τζιπσι???????  :EEK!:  Τι ειναι αυτα καλε??? Πιπερι στο στομα κ στη γωνια με το ενα ποδι ορθιο!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αυτό παίρνει κι η μαμά μου


Αυτο επαιρνα κι εγω (ξερεις για ποιο λογο!!) Πλεον ουτε το ακουμπαω δν το εχω αναγκη!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Αυτο επαιρνα κι εγω (ξερεις για ποιο λογο!!) Πλεον ουτε το ακουμπαω δν το εχω αναγκη!!!


τρώς χορταρικά;

----------


## Lacrymosa

> τρώς χορταρικά;


Απ ολα τρωω παναθεμα με!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

